# newbe to the forum



## Rexyrex (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, im not a breeder, but do want to own mice soon, thought i join to ask qustions and some tips, and i am after a mice cage too.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Rexyrex (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im new too ... i got both my mice cages from pets at home it was £25 with free bedding food and sawdust ... its mainly for hamsters but my mice love them .. i hang budgie seed bells from the bars on the top and they love climbing on them ... only takes a short while to clean ... which is always a bonus  and welcome


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

For 3-4month old + mice, I really like the Penthouse 3 hamster cages. I have three of them


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Four of my cages are the £25-00 Ferplast Dunas from PaH. Excellent value for money, and virtually escape-proof (and the young lad next door appreciates the hamster food!).


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I agree ferplast dunas are great


----------

